

Yo Mighty Brand Guy - mikeryan

I post this here because I think I checked out your site here, and as a warning to anyone tempted to do something as idiotic as automatically trying to send me a reminder.<p>A. This whole idea sucks - I don't want your junk clogging my inbox unless I ask.  I know this is frequently a technique used by many sites forcing me to opt-out of emails, but quit it.  If I want email updates form you I'll ask.<p>B. Now your site is effing broke and spamming me incessantly and I can't even reach it to kill any future emails. This will cause me to never use your service again.
======
davecardwell
They have an apology here: <http://blog.mightybrand.com/2009/02/we-goofed/>

I can’t say it particularly bothered me—I just had to click one button to get
rid of the e-mails—but it doesn’t exactly inspire confidence in the service.

At any rate, mistakes happen; I hope it doesn’t cause too much backlash for
them. I certainly don’t intend to cancel my account.

